# صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها



## ginajoojoo (22 أغسطس 2007)

كل سنة وكلكو طيبين ..


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*
































​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

كلها جميله وناطقه أوى يا جينا ..........ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك ......وكل سنه وانتى طيبه .


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



Dona Nabil قال:


> كلها جميله وناطقه أوى يا جينا ..........ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك ......وكل سنه وانتى طيبه .



ميرسى كتيير حبيبتى دونا على مرورك الجميل
العدرا تكون معاكى فى كل خطوة..وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## the servant (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

سلام ونعمة جينااا,,,,

بجد مجموعة اكتر من رائعة صور خطيرة لام النور باشكال مختلفة جمال لايفوقة جمال
بس اجمل واحدة اللي انتي واخداها صورة رمزية ليكي وعلي رجليها اكليل الشوك
رائعة تعبر عن مدي اللوم للعالم اللي ماقبلش تضحية ابنها عنهم ومازلوا بيعملوا
الخطايااااا

رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kamer14 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

بجد بجد صور روعه ايه الجمال ده تسلم ايدك وبركه العدرا تكون معنا امين


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة جينااا,,,,
> 
> بجد مجموعة اكتر من رائعة صور خطيرة لام النور باشكال مختلفة جمال لايفوقة جمال
> بس اجمل واحدة اللي انتي واخداها صورة رمزية ليكي وعلي رجليها اكليل الشوك
> ...



ميرسى يا فراى جدا على ردك الجميل..وفعلا الصورة اللى بتقول عليها رائعة ومعزية جدا وانا بحبها اوى
ربنا يعوضك وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



kamer14 قال:


> بجد بجد صور روعه ايه الجمال ده تسلم ايدك وبركه العدرا تكون معنا امين



ميرسى يا قمراية على مرورك الجميل
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## املا (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

يا ام النور صلي لاجلنا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



املا قال:


> يا ام النور صلي لاجلنا
> 
> ربنا يباركك



امين .. بركة صلوات وشفاعة العدرا تكون معانا كلنا
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## marlen (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

صور جميلة جدا وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## Ramzi (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

اول شي كل عام و انتم جمياعا ً بألف خير 
ثانيا ً هذه صور اكثر الصور جمالا رأيتها بحياتي 
كثر خيرك اخ ginajoojoo​


----------



## christin (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
بجد صور روعه ميرسي كتير وربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

كلها صور رائعه لام النور بركتها تكون معانا

ميرسى يا جينا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



marlen قال:


> صور جميلة جدا وكل سنة وانتى طيبة



ميرسى يا مارلين ..وكل سنة وانتى واسرتك طيبين​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



Ramzi قال:


> اول شي كل عام و انتم جمياعا ً بألف خير
> ثانيا ً هذه صور اكثر الصور جمالا رأيتها بحياتي
> كثر خيرك اخ ginajoojoo​



كل سنة وانت بألف خير يا رمزى...وميرسى جدا على كلماتك الجميلة 
ربنا يعوضك ببركة ام النور​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



christin قال:


> *كل سنه وانتم طيبين
> بجد صور روعه ميرسي كتير وربنا يباركك*



ميرسى يا كريستين على مرورك الجميل ..وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ياقمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كلها صور رائعه لام النور بركتها تكون معانا
> 
> ميرسى يا جينا
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة يا كاندى..ربنا مايحرمنيش من تشجيعك
بركة ام النور تكون معاكى انتى وكل اسرتك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## marimmena (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

الصور اكثر من رائعة ومتنوعة


----------



## amjad-ri (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

ala  kol  mase7yn arjo mnk  an ta6lbo mn  alom al3athra2 an t9aly mn ajl al3alm o mn ajl al3ra8ein althen tha8o al3athab fy hathhe aldnya  (ya mary 9aly lajlina)amen


----------



## الفرعوان الصغير (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوم كل على ارسل الصور الجميلة شكر


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

مجموعه صور رائعه لام النور

بركتها تكون معنا امين

اشكرك اوى يا ginajoojoo

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*







[/url][/IMG]الصوركلها جلوة اوى وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور كتييير للعدرا بمناسبة عيدها*

من احلى الصور والخلفيات يلي شفتها
باين تعبك عليهم الرب يبارك ايديك
العدرا ام الله تشفعلنا وترافق كل اولادها
مرسي كتير بجد فرحتيني بهالصور


----------

